# Water Pump Ran Dry For 2 Days !



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

OK, so I start my mod filled day by unlocking the Outback and go inside only to notice a low rumbling sound. Hmmmmmm, what's that? I look over and notice the water pump switch is lit up and on. Yikes! There's no water in the tank! Long story short, 2 days ago my wife was out there and needed water, only I had not hooked up the hose and drained the holding tank after our trip last weekend.

Apparently there was just enough water for her use, but she left the pump on. Because the tank was esentially empty it has been running for about two days straight...non-stop









I had other things to do today so I didn't check it. I'll see tomorrow if it still works, and how well. Although I have to wonder how much the usefull life of the pump has been reduced even if it does still work. Could be a good exceuse to put in one of those nice quite and powerfull pumps


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Wow still running? I guess that is a good sign that it may run. Though going shopping for a new quiet one doesn't hurt either! I think I'll be looking to change to a quieter one as the one in the Raptor rattles my bones and I don't see a way to quiet it down either.


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Y-Guy said:


> Though going shopping for a new quiet one doesn't hurt either! I think I'll be looking to change to a quieter one as the one in the Raptor rattles my bones and I don't see a way to quiet it down either.
> [snapback]27526[/snapback]​


 I assume your talking bout the water pump and not the wife.








Serious, I wonder if it's a good thing that they do make a lil noise, otherwise his pump would have been running and he knew nothing about it.


----------



## 3reds (Jan 6, 2004)

I did the same thing a long time ago. I thought that there was no way that pump would be any good. However, we are in our 4th season, and it's still working great. I wouldn't replace it until it stops working.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The diaphragm design of the pump is the cause of the thumping and is also the saving grace when running dry. There will be no damage to the pump even if run for a month dry but if you want to get one of the quite ones you could try the guilt trip shopping trip to Camping World!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I agree. Good time to grab a QUIET-er pump!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

My DW wife did the same thing. Fortunately I notice it after about 4hrs. No damage done and the pump still works great. Once the pump quits, I will install a large quiet pump.

Thor


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

The fact that those pumps can run dry so long and still run is a testament to a good design. That said, those "on demand" style quiet pumps sound great to me. Right until they quote a $200 price tag... I think I'll keep with mine, even with all the racket.

I do need to get in there and put a little padding between it and the floorboard though. I hear that helps a bunch.

Chet.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

OK, it still works. But that nice Shureflow pump sure does sound good


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Ok....there are a lot of people fessing up to this.









How many MORE 'Outback secrets' are in the closet!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

OK, they got me. The nice ShurFlo pump went on sale at Camping World and has only $1 shipping so I ordered it tonight. Curse you Camping World!!!!







I got the 5.7 Smart Sensor and will post a review after it's installed.

Smart Sensor 5.7


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

And let there be water









Thor


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

The last time I seen one of those it was on a FIRE TRUCK!

Whoa! "I'm not


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Hmmm, that does look like a nice pump! Can't wait for mine to wear out.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Camping World is high. Why does everyone shop there?
Some of these "Mom and Pop" camper places have much cheaper prices and have web ordering.

If you phone in the order most will beat Camping World by a quite a few $$$

http://www.pecocamping.com/

http://www.campingtime.com/


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

You're right -- they are expensive, but if you just kind of want to go on an RV shopping spree, they are very convienent. Everything you need (well almost) is under one roof and they aren't totally outlandish. I guess if I was shopping for one specific item and I knew exactly what I wanted, then I would search the web endlessly to save a buck or two. I did that on my KingDome -- MSRP was $1300 and I got it for $730, but it took a lot of searching. Other times, it's just not worth the effort. One place I often check for cheaper prices is http://www.bigdiscountrv.com/. They have real good prices on hitches.


----------

